# Why do furries get no respect?



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

Furries get no respect in the online community. We get treated like the waste and doggerel of the internet.
Articles like this: http://www.cracked.com/blog/7-halloween-costumes-that-never-look-as-cool-as-you-think/
Just look down in the comments section if you dare. 
We are treated worse than pedophiles and sex offenders. People just don't want to accept what they don't understand.

This problem feels very close to me, because I am a gay man living in southern Alabama. The kind of bigotry I see down here would make your skin crawl.
I suppose this feels similar...furry bigotry keeps growing bigger. If the internet were a physical country, there would have already been mass lynchings and killings of furries.
Isn't there some way of gaining respect for the fandom? Isn't there something we can do?
Personally, the more anti-furry (furfag) bigotry I see, the prouder it makes me to be a furry.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Why did you post this? OK, you're gay. I'm happy for you. However, furry bashing is NOTHING like gay bashing. Stop conflating the two.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 28, 2011)

Because most furries deserve no respect.
Duh.

Furries are hated for a reason, y'know.


----------



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know...I was mad about how the rest of the internet treats furrys. I wanted to go somewhere where people might understand...i'm just so sick of it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> Furries get no respect in the online community. We get treated like the waste and doggerel of the internet.
> Articles like this: http://www.cracked.com/blog/7-halloween-costumes-that-never-look-as-cool-as-you-think/
> Just look down in the comments section if you dare.
> We are treated worse than pedophiles and sex offenders. People just don't want to accept what they don't understand.
> ...



Wow...mind if I sig this? I mean, this is so over the top it reeks of troll, but you can never be sure.

OP, I will direct you to this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting.


----------



## Valence (Oct 28, 2011)

furrys are awesome.  what's not to like?


----------



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I wasn't trying to troll...i'm sorry if you thought that...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 28, 2011)

Who *does* get respect on the internet?


----------



## Valence (Oct 28, 2011)

inb4 op makes a point


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Sean Connery? Patrick Stewart? I don't know, but ED loves these guys.

PROTIP: if you think Cracked is bad...then you really haven't seen much have you. Read ED's articles on furries. It's hilarious.

also, inb4 flame war/godwin's law and mod lock.


----------



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

That's true, I guess. I just don't understand where all the hatred comes from. Go down and look in the comments section of that article I linked. They act like furries are worse than zombie-pedophile Hitler.


----------



## Vega (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's something I learned while being on here, furries hate on their own fandom.  Isn't that confusing?


----------



## Valence (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Sean Connery? Patrick Stewart? I don't know, but ED loves these guys.
> 
> PROTIP: if you think Cracked is bad...then you really haven't seen much have you. Read ED's articles on furries. It's hilarious.
> 
> also, inb4 flame war/godwin's law and* mod lock*.



Uhderp is that like ton loc? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg


----------



## Inashne117 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't understand what's so offensive. I laughed at that article.

The thing is, besides fursuits, porn and yiff, there isn't much else the general public knows about furries. So when an article like this is written, that's what they'll rip on.


----------



## Onnes (Oct 28, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> I don't know...I was mad about how the rest of the internet treats furrys. I wanted to go somewhere where people might understand...i'm just so sick of it.



Before posting on any forum, it's worth it to do some browsing and figure out that forum's particular character. In this case, you've made a post that is a completely stereotypical example of what is highly ridiculed here. In fact, it is so stereotypical that it makes people suspect you are a troll that knows how this kind of post plays.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

It's not hatred. The reason why this stuff continues is because people overreact. This is what you are doing now. If you simply laugh along and not take it too personally, we'll all be happy.


----------



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

Not really...if you're told enough times that a circle is evil...even if you are a circle...eventually you're going to start believing it yourself.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Wha...? You really believe they hate you? My god, my brain hurts. They don't hate you, they love you. They love squeezing every bit of drama out of you possible. You are a gold mine to them. That's not hate. That's love (maybe it's one-sided, but hey, they aren't trying to kill you are they?).

EDIT: And stop comparing homosexuality to furries! You don't see furries being shot up by crazy apocalyptist, or being bullied to the point of suicide in school? This is like comparing the Civil Rights Movement to public acceptance of Trekkies. STOP IT.


----------



## Valence (Oct 28, 2011)

... said the only bunny in the thread

Why the hell do people pick rodents, anyways?


----------



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I suppose you've got a point...it's a kind of sadistic love, but whatever.
I need to learn to let these things go.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Learn to laugh at the ridiculousness of it, and you will be fine.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Sean Connery? Patrick Stewart? I don't know, but ED loves these guys.
> 
> PROTIP: if you think Cracked is bad...then you really haven't seen much have you. Read ED's articles on furries. It's hilarious.
> 
> also, inb4 flame war/godwin's law and mod lock.



Not only is that article hilarious, but its what got me into the fandom.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> We are treated worse than pedophiles and sex offenders.


Uh, no. People don't arrest and / or sue someone just for being a furfag. Think again.

If furry criticism bothers you so badly, you just need to GTFO of the fandom.
Preferably until you grow a pair, and accept that people are allowed to consider your hobbies as creepy, gross, or unappealing as however much the fuck they please.


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh yeah it's so weird the internet's culture of shitting on everything just jumping at the chance of mocking a fandom widely known for a) a fetish with cartoon animals, b) love towards dressing up as animals and c) hillariously overreacting at negative comments.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey, some of us like wearing fursuits. 

Go take your handsome Clint Eastwood self somewhere else and stop fursecuting us fursuiters. :V


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2011)

Also I hated furries before it was trendy.


----------



## Vega (Oct 28, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Uh, no. People don't arrest and / or sue someone just for being a furfag. Think again.
> 
> If furry criticism bothers you so badly, you just need to GTFO of the fandom.
> Preferably until you grow a pair, and accept that people are allowed to consider your hobbies as creepy, gross, or unappealing as however much the fuck they please.



Well, that's a bit harsh...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 28, 2011)

Vega said:


> Well, that's a bit harsh...


its the sad truth though
now if they said that same thing over by SoFurry..they would get banned as I'm listed as a troll over there


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2011)

Now that I have some more time on my hands, allow me to carefully dissect the opening statements:



Underdog10 said:


> Furries get no respect in the online community. We get treated like the waste and doggerel of the internet.
> Articles like this: http://www.cracked.com/blog/7-halloween-costumes-that-never-look-as-cool-as-you-think/
> Just look down in the comments section if you dare.


That's a comedy site. Playing the whole "furries suck" thing for comedic effect. And the comments are terrible but that happens in basically every single thing submitted to Cracked. 



Underdog10 said:


> We are treated worse than pedophiles and sex offenders.


No



Underdog10 said:


> This problem feels very close to me, because I am a gay man living in southern Alabama. The kind of bigotry I see down here would make your skin crawl.
> I suppose this feels similar...


No. Don't compare people thinking your weird and somewhat disgusting hobby/fetish is weird and somewhat disgusting to real hate crimes. That's tasteless. 



Underdog10 said:


> furry bigotry keeps growing bigger.


Hahahahahaha


Underdog10 said:


> If the internet were a physical country, there would have already been mass lynchings and killings of furries.


Hahahahahahahaa


Underdog10 said:


> Isn't there some way of gaining respect for the fandom? Isn't there something we can do?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Underdog10 said:


> Personally, the more anti-furry (furfag) bigotry I see, the prouder it makes me to be a furry.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAH


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 28, 2011)

Cracked.com is a site in which the comments section is 50% spambots for erotic services and most of the rest is Dick Masterson quotes.

Edit: I was thinking of making a thread about it when I read it on Cracked earlier today because I thought it was funny


----------



## Underdog10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I did say I overreacted some time ago. Sorry...I was stupid.
Like I say, I have to let these things roll off my back.


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2011)

Meh, overreacting is part of this community. You overreact to this article, we overreact to your thread, et al. Just having some good old fun. No worries about it, mate.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 28, 2011)

Shit's alright, sometimes I look back at shit I posted a few months ago and can't believe how retarded I was acting


----------



## morphology (Oct 28, 2011)

I knew that today's Cracked article was going to upset some folks.

Why do furries get no respect?  Because it is so dang fun to provoke the furry fandom.  It's like poking a hornet's nest where the hornets defend themselves with whiny journal posts. :v

Edit: But that all said, its all cool.  It's kinda hypocritical of me to get really mad at people getting mad at articles that make fun of their fandoms.  I get provoked sometimes too.

Though not gonna lie it was downright depressing how many comments on that article were screaming fursecution.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 28, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> We are treated worse than pedophiles and sex offenders. People just don't want to accept what they don't understand.


This is.. I..
do you even think before you type?
Do you even understand what you just said?

You're taking furry far too seriously.


----------



## Perception (Oct 28, 2011)

They walk around dressed as animals, of-course people are gonna hate on them.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 28, 2011)

You know what would end furry hatred? Funnel Cake. This thread should really be about Funnel Cake now.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 28, 2011)

I


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I



robot


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2011)

Vega said:


> Here's something I learned while being on here, furries hate on their own fandom.  Isn't that confusing?



Furries only pretend they hate the fandom so they can fit in with the rest of society. It's the same reason why people call themselves dumb... because they think if they already insult themselves, other people will think they're secure and respectable people.

No. It doesn't work that way. Self-deprecation does nothing but make you look worse.



Ajsforg said:


> They walk around dressed as animals, of-course people are gonna hate on them.



Fursuiters creep the shit out of me.

Always and forever.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 28, 2011)

Boy I was just thinking it had been too long before we had a really shit thread. :v


----------



## Smelge (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe they'd get some respect if they stopped acting like complete retards, and writing shit like this abortion of a thread.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you having a laugh? Because I am, this is funny. Very funny. I don't honestly think anyone could believe this.


----------



## ZerX (Oct 28, 2011)

People who act dumb get trolled, also people who are terribly sensitive about stuff get trolled. Less dumb people = less trolling more dumb people = more trolling


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> We are treated worse than pedophiles and sex offenders. People just don't want to accept what they don't understand.


Maybe because furries are? 



Underdog10 said:


> If the internet were a physical country, there would have already been mass lynchings and killings of furries.



I would be the first to join up.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

Valence said:


> ... said the only bunny in the thread
> 
> Why the hell do people pick rodents, anyways?


Just popping in to say that rabbits aren't rodents, they are lagomorphs. Lagomorphs and rodents are not closely related despite superficial similarities; it's like calling a hyena a canine, or a fossa a feline. 

As for why people pick them, it's either because they're cute or because of Watership Down, which is a book/movie I very highly recommend. It can also be a design thing; furries like big ears. (Alternatively it can be to play into vore/submission fetishes but _let's not think about that_.) They can also be pretty badass if handled correctly. Also shut up wolfaboo.


----------



## Sar (Oct 28, 2011)

1/10
OP, are you aware cracked.com is a humor site?
You are superfucking overreacting.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2011)

Cracked is one of my favorite websites, haha.

But seriously, some people forget that this is just a hobby..and here's another thing, if you don't act confident about something, people will use that as an advantage over you.

I've noticed that if I walk into events and places with a feeling of being confident, people will look up to me and respect me rather than look down on me because they know I respect myself, and in turn don't question me. If you act like what you are doing is weird, then people will think you're weird more likely.

People will perceive you with how you perceive yourself first.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2011)

Just look at the FA front page. There's your answer.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its the sad truth though
> now if they said that same thing over by SoFurry..they would get banned as I'm listed as a troll over there



Seriously? Wow. Some furries are real pussies, aren't they. BAWWW you is TROLL! u sez my art suck and i shouldnt post my fetishes in the threads. ADMIN BAN PLS!

So should we be giving participation medals out and be all lovey-dovey, with no standards whatsoever? This is why I like FAF. Quality control!


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Seriously? Wow. Some furries are real pussies, aren't they. BAWWW you is TROLL! u sez my art suck and i shouldnt post my fetishes in the threads. ADMIN BAN PLS!
> 
> So should we be giving participation medals out and be all lovey-dovey, with no standards whatsoever? This is why I like FAF. Quality control!



Sofurry and FAF are in the middle of a cold war.

It's best not to get involved over there.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Sofurry and FAF are in the middle of a cold war.
> 
> It's best not to get involved over there.



Which one is Russia?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Which one is Russia?



Neither can fit such an awesome role.


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2011)

I call China.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 28, 2011)

I want to be Ukraine :c


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

I call North Korea. Lol Mike u mad?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I call North Korea. Lol Mike u mad?



You can be South Korea, the DPRK is reserved for me.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Just as long as I'm not France, I'll be fine.


----------



## Piroshki (Oct 28, 2011)

What did we do to deserve respect? O-o


----------



## ZerX (Oct 28, 2011)

Think that everyone hates you and then when you see a site or someone making fun of furries overreact and start topics like this. Why does everyone hate furries, why furries don't get any respect,...? funny stuff


----------



## Aidy (Oct 28, 2011)

ZerX said:


> Think that everyone hates you and then when you see a site or someone making fun of furries overreact and start topics like this. Why does everyone hate furries, why furries don't get any respect,...? funny stuff



None of us did. Someone who doesn't understand that Cracked jokes about everything did, and now they've been told about 50 times c:


----------



## ZerX (Oct 28, 2011)

I was taking about people who do.
Interesting that the southpark creators never heard about furries. Haven't seen any southpark reference about furries.Southpark about furries would be epic


----------



## Aidy (Oct 28, 2011)

ZerX said:


> I was taking about people who do.
> Interesting that the southpark creators never heard about furries. Haven't seen any southpark reference to furries.Southpark about furries would be epic



As funny as it'd be to people who knows what they are, I doubt most of the audience won't get it. South Park takes the piss out of things everybody knows about, and I doubt that people who don't watch every news broadcast in the world/go on the internet a lot knows what a furry actually is.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

ZerX said:


> I was taking about people who do.
> Interesting that the southpark creators never heard about furries. Haven't seen any southpark reference about furries.Southpark about furries would be epic



You don't need to make a parody of furries to make fun of them.

They are a parody themselves.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 28, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> They are a parody themselves.


You have succesfully quoted one of my fave quotes
This sentence is too great.


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2011)

Respect is earned, not given. Lots of furries don't earn a damn thing, much less respect.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 28, 2011)

Unfortunately a lot of people base their judgements on specific groups of people on stereotypes. But that ain't a problem for me, yiff yiff!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2011)

because certain furfags treat their hobby like a god damn lifestyle or some sort of new sexual orientation and feel the the need to "come out of the closet" as furries all the god damn time...
those guys and the pervy porn addicts who come onto you on every possible occasion are to blame. although in my opinion less people make fun about furries now, only 11 year old asshole kids who didnt get the note that furries are old news still do it


----------



## Telnac (Oct 28, 2011)

Respect is earned.  It's not a right.  Unfortunately, for every furry who actually earns any level of respect, there are 10 furries who go online and post furry drama or images of anthros with giant, badly drawn cocks swimming in a sea of semen or (more commonly) both.  Oh, and yes, that doesn't include the furries who bawww about not getting any respect.

Rather than wearing the furry label on your sleeve and wonder why you catch crap for it, it's better to treat people with respect and in doing so earn their respect before anyone knows you're a furry.  Then, when they learn that you are a furry you can say "at least I'm not one of THOSE furries."


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 28, 2011)

If the internet were a physical country, there would have already been mass lynchings and killings of furries.
o.0 The internet being a physical country.. SOMEONE *has* to write a book/webcomic on that!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 28, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> If the internet were a physical country, there would have already been mass lynchings and killings of furries.
> o.0 The internet being a physical country.. SOMEONE *has* to write a book/webcomic on that!



Here's the map.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2011)

Because they are all drama-mongering whores. :V


----------



## soundfox (Oct 28, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> I wanted to go somewhere where people might understand...i'm just so sick of it.



I shake my head at you sir.\\

Another thing, thread name should be "Why Don't Furries Get Any Respect?"


----------



## Accountability (Oct 28, 2011)

As soon as I saw the title of this thread I thought of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLGxWPtgodo


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Oct 28, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> What did we do to deserve respect? O-o



We're human fucking beings

(And before anyone decides to be cute and purposely misconstrue that use of "fucking", it was used for emphasis)

Honestly, the reason why Furry isn't respected as a fandom isn't because of outsiders looking in. The reason is because furries don't respect themselves. I challenge you to count the amount of posts in the den within the last week that say something along the lines of "Because furries suck" or "All furries are x". I'm not even sure anymore how much of these posts are serious

For you OP, if you are looking for respect among internet communities, then I would recommend starting by respecting yourself. This means not running around shouting "Yiff lol!" for attention, or going on publicly about what you fap to, or making your profile exclusively furry related (you're a person, not a posterchild for the fandom), and for the love of god, DO NOT crop porn for your avatar

And all of a sudden you'll notice people start treating you more like you're a cool person to be around. Or an actual person

Also, making these jokes like "all furries suck" wouldn't be good for your case either. You'll be called out for being one of them, to which you'll inevitably say "Well I'm not part of that majority", to which the inevitable response would be "so why do you group yourself with them?"


----------



## soundfox (Oct 28, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> We're human fucking beings
> 
> (And before anyone decides to be cute and purposely misconstrue that use of "fucking", it was used for emphasis)
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## thewall (Oct 29, 2011)

As a furry, I actually get a fair amount of respect from my friends and the online community.  The key is to NOT BE STUPID.

I don't know.  Maybe it is people overreacting to the yiff.  Maybe people think that it is funny that furries take things too damn seriously, so they troll them to get drama.  Admit it, most furries LIKE being trolled.


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 29, 2011)

they dont get us and dont learn about us hence why the hate.


----------



## Ben (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Tybalt for making a good post in a sea of "LOL YOU'RE SO DUMB" posts, despite the OP having respectably admitted he was overreacting. This part in particular is great though:



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> For you OP, if you are looking for respect among internet communities, then I would recommend starting by respecting yourself. This means not running around shouting "Yiff lol!" for attention, or going on publicly about what you fap to, or making your profile exclusively furry related (you're a person, not a posterchild for the fandom), and for the love of god, DO NOT crop porn for your avatar



A well rounded person is someone who has an identity out of their furry life. If your entire identity revolves around animalhead people, then yeah, people are going to think you're weird, because you come off as one-dimensional and boring. Basically, don't make it your entire life, and get all offended when people insult furries. Just cooly be like "now come ooon, some of them are cool", or be like "yeah, some of them are pretty awful," and show the other sides of you in an attempt to show how interesting you are. But don't say all furries suck for the sake of trying to sound cool, because then you just sound self-loathing and insecure.

Basically OP, some people dislike furries, but taking it super seriously isn't really the way to go about changing that, because in the end, it's just supposed to be a hobby.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

Many furries are so thin skinned about something that is admittedly  silly in concept that it's like a bully trying to resist making fun of  the fat, bucktoothed kid who wears his pants backwards. It's a  neverending comedy goldmine and much like that previous example of  Elementary school, your cries of protest feed their laughter. 

Notice  that a lot of those same trolling types have little to say besides  "whatever floats your boat" to the furs who don't get their panties in a  wad over it.


----------



## Alisbet (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, the reason why these 'furries' does not get respect because it's just strange. That's all that I can say really.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

To be COMPLETELY fair, there could be several reasons.  Maybe the haters are being stupid and treating it like a sexual orientation when it isn't, like my older brother.  Maybe a lot of furries don't deserve respect.  Either because they take the fandom too seriously, or because they are complete assholes.  Like a lot of people on FAF.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

i forgot all about this thread


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

because furries are trolled unbelievably easily.

/thread


----------



## Aktosh (Nov 2, 2011)

/thread 

Because no one likes us. Deal with it.


----------



## Jiangxi (Nov 2, 2011)

Being gay = lifestyle.
Being furry = choice.

Also, furries are becoming surprisingly accepted. Comparing an online insult to the olden days of how a backwoodsman would say, 'niggerlynching', is very disproportional in terms of hate aimed at the two communities and (sub)cultures.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 2, 2011)

Respect like honor is earned.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

comparing fur hate to racism and homophobia is crass and base anyway.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate furries. 

The only kind of respect they shall receive are a hail of bullets. >:V


----------



## Vega (Nov 2, 2011)

Furries get no respect because people fail to see past the Terabytes of furry porn and look at the other side of furries.


----------



## morphology (Nov 2, 2011)

To be fair though, Terabytes of furry porn is really hard to see past.  It's like trying to look through a very uncomfortable, sticky brick wall.


----------



## Kalithe (Nov 2, 2011)

I managed to do it. >.>


----------



## zutar wolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Well said!!  There is little no furry's up here in north west N.J. but some times I do wonder about all the bad and down postings on the net...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 3, 2011)

Obviously the most sensational part of anything will be the defining characteristic. For Satanists, it's the fact that THEY WORSHIP SATAN!!! Nevermind the fact that most don't believe in Satan or Christian teachings and instead focus on hedonistic teachings. For us, it's the sex, other than the huge art base and such.

Honestly, who the hell should care?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 3, 2011)

Because they haven't earned it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I hate furries.
> 
> The only kind of respect they shall receive are a hail of bullets. >:V


 Says the man with the Second username "Slutwolf."


----------



## Sar (Nov 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You can be South Korea, the DPRK is reserved for me.


 I'll live with you then.


Accountability said:


> As soon as I saw the title of this thread I thought of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLGxWPtgodo


HAHA OH FUCK


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

Accountability said:


> As soon as I saw the title of this thread I thought of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLGxWPtgodo



I want that on vinyl for my coursework.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 3, 2011)

Reading over the thread, all I can say is lolCracked. Cracked exists to make fun of pretty much everything.

ITT: Trolls trolling trolls.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 3, 2011)

OH BAWW SOMEONE MADE FUN OF MY INTERESTS ON THE INTERNET :C


----------



## Kibou (Nov 3, 2011)

Because they don't deserve respect?

Being a furry is something you choose, no one is born a furry. You only become one once you identify yourself as such.
Implying that your group shouldn't be judged and mocked as a whole for the weird and outlandish things it does is nonsense.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 3, 2011)

However, you -are- born a person, and furries are people

I think it speaks a lot about someone when they say things like "I only respect people who've earned it". It seems to me like people feel entitled to other people's respect, while reserving theirs only for those who give it first

It's kind of dumb. Treat everyone nicely and with respect, even if they've done nothing for you. You'll notice that suddenly you've become a better fucking person


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> I don't know...I was mad about how the rest of  the internet treats furrys. I wanted to go somewhere where people might  understand...i'm just so sick of it.


Then you came to the wrong  place.

I gave up trying to defend furries a while ago because,  simply, the vocal majority do no favours for themselves or the rest of  us. Take this experience for example: by the time I had gotten a group of people to look past their  bigotry, some dumbfuck comes along and starts whining about why society  doesn't accept him as a wolf, going out in public dressed in stuff  closely resembling BDSM equipment, how he finds plushies sexy, how he's  having a tough time in love with his gay fox/wolf bi 14 year old  boyfriend and how people jump down his throat when he says that bestiality should be legal and respected, etc...
Well, you get the idea. 

By the time this guy was finished, the group I had originally pursuaded to lighten up completely forgot about anything I'd said. Aaand this happened more times than I care to keep track of, hence why I tend not to associate too closely with the fandom or even bother trying to defend it because people will be people.

Simply put, do your own thing. If you have a foot in the fandom, that's cool, but don't expect any favours or understanding for it. If people bitch when you tell them you're a furry, just tell them what you don't do and the sorts of furries you don't associate with. You honestly can't do any more than that.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> The you came to the wrong  place.
> 
> I gave up trying to defend furries a while ago because,  simply, the vocal majority do no favours for themselves or the rest of  us. Take tis experience for example: by the time I had gotten a group of people to look past their  bigotry, some dumbfuck comes along and starts whining about why society  doesn't accept him as a wolf, going out in public dressed in stuff  closely resembling BDSM equipment, how he finds plushies sexy, how he's  having a tough time in love with his gay fox/wolf bi 14 year old  boyfriend and how people jump down his throat when he says that bestiality should be legal and respected, etc...
> Well, you get the idea.
> ...



Wow.  Just wow.  My older brother hasn't seen anything like that, but he still thinks furries are crazed omnisexuals no matter what I tell him.  He threatened to tell my parents, but it was an empty threat, because my parents had already guessed that I was one thanks to a wikipedia page he left up.

I was secretive about my involvement in the fandom for this very reason.  I don't consider it coming out of the closet, because that's an insult to homosexuals.  I posted a thread about this, but everyone jumped the gun and assumed that I was comparing it to coming out.  Retards.

I honestly don't know about the vocal majority, but it could be a slim majority or a large percentage like 30-50%.  The only reason why people don't hear about nice, reasonable furries is the same reason why people don't hear about nice, reasonable people in general.  The law of fan jackassery can also be blamed.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheLawOfFanJackassery


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

But it was a coming out thread, that's what you keep failing to realise. If you had kept it as your brother being idiotic then it would have been more accepted rather than 'MY BROTHER IS A MEANIE AND I TOLD MY MUM THAT I'M A FURRY BEFORE HE DID'.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I was secretive about my involvement in the fandom for this very reason.  I don't consider it coming out of the closet, because that's an insult to homosexuals.  I posted a thread about this, but everyone jumped the gun and assumed that I was comparing it to coming out.  Retards.



I find it hilarious, because in the thread you even used the words "I came out," what the hell are we supposed to think? Wise up, sonny.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

I come to this thread if i'm feeling a bit down. This is so damn funny I cheer up instantly


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2011)

Because furries do stupid shit and baww over it, not to mention all the thin  skinned once I have no tolerance for. Either man the fuck up (grow thicker skin) or lurk more.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 5, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Because furries do stupid shit and baww over it, not to mention all the thin  skinned once I have no tolerance for. Either man the fuck up (grow thicker skin) or lurk more.



You have hurt my feelings, now I must go post a long and pointless rant. :V


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I find it hilarious, because in the thread you even used the words "I came out," what the hell are we supposed to think? Wise up, sonny.



When I said "coming out" I was being ironic.  Sorry to not clear that up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> When I said "coming out" I was being ironic.  Sorry to not clear that up.



Of course you were.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Of course you were.



Why would I compare furry to a sexual orientation?  I thought the thread was rather mundane until everyone made it a big deal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Why would I compare furry to a sexual orientation?



We could ask you the very same thing. Why did you back then?


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> We could ask you the very same thing. Why did you back then?



I didn't.  I actually called one guy out for accusing me of it, and he apologized.  I repeatedly said that I didn't consider it coming out.  There's a difference between being mature about it and telling others about your hobby and coming out as your hobby.  The only reason I said "coming out" was to be sarcastic.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> The only reason I said "coming out" was to be sarcastic.



Mike, I'm sure you know you can't ride a bicycle backwards. Have you ever tried? It doesn't work at all, and everyone will agree that you just look stupid and pathetic trying to do so and any further attempts will likely result in you tipping over and scraping your knee while we sit back, laugh, and say "we told you so."


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so we established that Mike believes one thing and Gibby believes another and neither of you are going to budge on it

I don't think we need any more posts from either of you that further embellish this

Hey gibbs, what do you think about the perceived lack of respect furries have in relation to the perceived lack of respect people give each other


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

@Mike37  Sarcasm isn't this magical word that lets you take your words back.
 It doesn't work that way bro


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> @Mike37  Sarcasm isn't this magical word that lets you take your words back.
> It doesn't work that way bro



Ok, I've been stupid, ok?  Gibby was right....damn.

You have an awesome avatar, btw.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Hey gibbs, what do you think about the perceived lack of respect furries have in relation to the perceived lack of respect people give each other



I dunno, really, it's not too easy to make that comparision IMO. One's a group, one's an individual. The thing that makes respect for furries different for an individual is because of the poor image the furry fandumb has gained itself. Individuals will find an individual furry and make the assumption that he's one of "those" furries and automatically give him disrespect over something that was previously established, although unfairly, due to their reason for disrespect being founded upon an unfair generalisation.

I believe that individuals should be treated with an equal amount of respect as human beings with lives and feelings, but its up to what they do themselves that can take it away or gain themselves more. A single person has a chance to establish him/herself to another person to determine whether s/he will recieve respect or disrespect. Either way will only have an effect on the single person, but a whole group like the furry fandom has already had that chance, fucked it up royally, and now everyone is first assumed to be worthy of disrespect until they can prove otherwise.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 7, 2011)

i thought everyone ditched this thread ages ago


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> i thought everyone ditched this thread ages ago



Despite having made several posts in it earlier, I completely forgot that it even exists.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 7, 2011)

Underdog10 said:


> Not really...if you're told enough times that a circle is evil...even if you are a circle...eventually you're going to start believing it yourself.



You have to give respect, to get respect. Really the internet is not  really much different than life, it's just that people's can hide behind  the screen, a sense of anonymity. BTW a circle is Godly Pi , it is both evil, and good I guess XD


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I dunno, really, it's not too easy to make that comparision IMO. One's a group, one's an individual. The thing that makes respect for furries different for an individual is because of the poor image the furry fandumb has gained itself. Individuals will find an individual furry and make the assumption that he's one of "those" furries and automatically give him disrespect over something that was previously established, although unfairly, due to their reason for disrespect being founded upon an unfair generalisation.
> 
> I believe that individuals should be treated with an equal amount of respect as human beings with lives and feelings, but its up to what they do themselves that can take it away or gain themselves more. A single person has a chance to establish him/herself to another person to determine whether s/he will recieve respect or disrespect. Either way will only have an effect on the single person, but a whole group like the furry fandom has already had that chance, fucked it up royally, and now everyone is first assumed to be worthy of disrespect until they can prove otherwise.



I meant to say in relation to the way people within the fandom treat eachother, sorry. I accidently cut myself off after "people"

but you raise an interesting point, it's often claimed that furries have given, or brought upon themselves this negative image. How would you say this has happened? In what ways have furries ruined their image?


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I meant to say in relation to the way people within the fandom treat eachother, sorry. I accidently cut myself off after "people"
> 
> but you raise an interesting point, it's often claimed that furries have given, or brought upon themselves this negative image. How would you say this has happened? In what ways have furries ruined their image?



Through producing lots of smut, obsessing about sex, and practicing kinky, obscure fetishes in public.  And being a douche whenever someone calls them out for it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Uh furries will always be seen as wierd by most people. To others its like you combined Trekkies and Bondage fetishists. They expect the worst, and given how all my acquaintances whom have come across furries have had terrible experiences.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Through producing lots of smut, obsessing about sex, and practicing kinky, obscure fetishes in *pubic*.  And being a douche whenever someone calls them out for it.



laughing.png

Other than hilarious (given the sentence it's in) typo, I agree with this post.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 7, 2011)

Furries get no respect because they are biologically predisposed to be stupid idiots. Non-furries don't respect them as a self-defense mechanism.

Geez, it's like you've never done science before!?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Through producing lots of smut, obsessing about sex, and practicing kinky, obscure fetishes in pubic.  And being a douche whenever someone calls them out for it.



I was asking Gibby

But I'll respond as if you didn't just respond for him

Pornography, sexual imagery and the like are all quite deeply ingrained in western culture. All those things you listed have been done, and will continue to be done, by people who are not furries

This answer is insufficient



Heimdal said:


> Furries get no respect because they are biologically predisposed to be stupid idiots. Non-furries don't respect them as a self-defense mechanism.
> 
> Geez, it's like you've never done science before!?



Why did you make this post

Tell me honestly why you felt the urge to share this thought with us


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

TheDW said:


> laughing.png
> 
> Other than hilarious (given the sentence it's in) typo, I agree with this post.



I didn't mean to do that...(cries laughing)


----------



## Xeno (Nov 7, 2011)

Why in the world would furries get respect in the first place?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Why in the world would furries get respect in the first place?



I feel like I've responded to this before

Because furries are people


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I feel like I've responded to this before
> 
> Because furries are people


 So are rapists. That is not a solid argument.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> So are rapists. That is not a solid argument.



Rapists deserve respect until they hurt someone, just like every other person out there

It's weird how you say my glass is cracked and yet I have not lost a drop


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Rapists deserve respect until they hurt someone, just like every other person out there
> 
> It's weird how you say my glass is cracked and yet I have not lost a drop


 I think people deserve some sort of mild decency, but until you EARN IT, I do not believe in showing respect. Respect is an earned privilege not a right. 

Being a person does not make you respectable.


Anyhow I honestly think your argument holds water about as well as a weathered paper bag.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> I think people deserve some sort of *mild decency*, but until you EARN IT, I do not believe in showing *respect*. Respect is an earned privilege not a right.
> 
> Being a person does not make you respectable.



Explain to me the discrepancies


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Explain to me the discrepancies


Simple decency is effectively treating someone with the *minimal *politeness socially required *unless *they do something that bothers you directly. Respected people are held to have value and are regarded as someone whom's opinion or stance or actions would matter to you in a personal or professional sense. 

A Doctor, Engineer, Professor or other person whom is in a established career or field is respectable due to education and knowledge. 

A close friend whom's advice you hold close is respectable.

A person you hold as a hero is respectable.

Everyone else. Eh not so much.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright, so our disagreement and difference of wavelengths stems from having separate nuances of the word "Respect"

In my use of it, as well as the OP's (This is an assumption, because it's much easier to believe he is than to believe he meant furries deserve to be treated like the queen), respect means to treat another human being with dignity, diplomacy, niceness, etc as opposed to the OP's perceived persecution and scorn

What you are listing as "Decency" would be what we are talking about

So really, we were agreeing all along! Who knew!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Alright, so our disagreement and difference of wavelengths stems from having separate nuances of the word "Respect"
> 
> In my use of it, as well as the OP's (This is an assumption, because it's much easier to believe he is than to believe he meant furries deserve to be treated like the queen), respect means to treat another human being with dignity, diplomacy, niceness, etc as opposed to the OP's perceived persecution and scorn
> 
> ...


Somewhat. What breaks people's wishes to be "decent" to a person can be thin. If you violate a person's view on what is "decent" they loose the incentive to treat you with base courtesy. So if they view people flaunting being a "furry" as a flaunting of unwanted fetishes, they would loose the inclination to be kind. Which is the person's right. 

You have the right to express yourself, but that comes with the duty to accept people may express opinions that may offend you.

Not to say you have to agree with them or change who you are but its your duty or responsibility to accept that the opinions may differ.

Action and consequence.


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 7, 2011)

Judging on how my friends treat furry (I most the time stand up for them).  I think it because they don't understand. They probably lost their creative side. 

P.S I did not tell my friends I am a furry.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 7, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Somewhat. What breaks people's wishes to be "decent" to a person can be thin. If you violate a person's view on what is "decent" they loose the incentive to treat you with base courtesy. So if they view people flaunting being a "furry" as a flaunting of unwanted fetishes, they would loose the inclination to be kind. Which is the person's right.



Is that truly it though? Is it because Furry has been painted as a fetish?

Is it then, at this point, still inside influence which paints the fandom in this light, or are you shifting the blame to external sources?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> Judging on how my friends treat furry (I most the time stand up for them).  I think it because they don't understand. They probably lost their creative side.
> 
> P.S I did not tell my friends I am a furry.


 Honestly though most people cannot understand the subculture. I do, but I view it with a mildly dark Gray shift, contains both Good people and bad people, but posses more issues then other subcultures. That is because I took time to observe and construct an opinion. Not everyone is enthusiastic about investing mind-power as such and would much rather just make assumptions based on the worst case scenarios.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 8, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is that truly it though? Is it because Furry has been painted as a fetish?



Okay. Furries get no respect because of the largely self-inflicted stigma that has been built up around being a furry. All fandoms have a sleazy side, furries (possibly just a vocal minority, but still) always choose to stand up against accusations of this sleaze with butt-hurt and rage. It's bad enough that this course of action only draws more attention to itself, but the accusations they are butt-hurt about are true too (to a sleazy minority, but still..) Even worse is how often the vocal furry is found to be a participant in the sleazy stuff they outright denied, and upon being called out on it, commonly switch argument to a convoluted "deconstruction of society" angle.
(I feel like I'm talking about one specific person, but I just keep seeing furries do this!)

Sex is a massive part of the problem. It is a fully sufficient argument. Sexual imagery and kinks are part of western culture, but there's a limit to how publicly acceptable these things can be. Some furries do not know or care about whether they have crossed that line or not. Some cross that line on purpose. Whether you think furries are taboo fetishists or not, they are viewed that way, because of a number of them have no shame or concept of society around them.

To sum up this part of the argument: a bunch of weird loudmouths ruined it for everyone else.

Now to tie them into the rest of the fandom - there is no aspect of quality control in the fandom. Everyone and everything is welcomed, and it will be argued tooth and nail. This is not a good thing. When a furry is involved in illegal and/or morally ambiguous activity, there is always a group of furries white knighting for them; this makes the entire fandom look like a wretched hive of scum and villiany.

These are among the reasons why people don't respect furries. I know full well that plenty of furries are good people, but when a creepy animal-fucker regards their 'loving of animals' to be an aspect of furrydom, outsiders will understandably draw that association too. The western world largely despises that disgusting stuff, so they will not respect a group that welcomes it into it's ranks.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2011)

Modern Western Society: Where people believe that respect is something they are entitled to and not something they have to earn.

Edit: That Cracked article is also pretty much spot on.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 8, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> stuf



I was going to respond by making comparisons to the Anime and BDSM fandoms (arguably much more sexualized than the furry fandom, less arguably for the latter of course), and then ask how you factor in their relative acceptance in western society

But then I remembered that initially I was arguing that everyone deserves respect, and not that western society overtly disrespects furries

so I guess I forgot the point I was making???



Zaraphayx said:


> Modern Western Society: Where people believe that respect is something they are entitled to and not something they have to earn.
> 
> Edit: That Cracked article is also pretty much spot on.



It's the other way around, my friend. Too many people believe that their respect needs to be earned. "If you want me to treat you with decency, then you have to do something nice for me". This is flawed thinking, if everyone thought like this then no one would be nice to anyone else ever

Also cracked is an awful website


----------



## thewall (Nov 8, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I was going to respond by making comparisons to the Anime and BDSM fandoms (arguably much more sexualized than the furry fandom, less arguably for the latter of course), and then ask how you factor in their relative acceptance in western society
> 
> But then I remembered that initially I was arguing that everyone deserves respect, and not that western society overtly disrespects furries
> 
> ...



Cracked is a funny site, and sometimes accurate too.  I laughed at the article about furries.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 8, 2011)

"If you want respect, you have to earn it".

yup


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 8, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I was going to respond by making comparisons to the Anime and BDSM fandoms (arguably much more sexualized than the furry fandom, less arguably for the latter of course), and then ask how you factor in their relative acceptance in western society



Anime has a much more solid clean base than furry. Anime can be pretty filthy, but standard Studio Ghibli site isn't going to assault you with porn, while hentai site you are prepared for porn. Furries often don't know the difference. It really hasn't been uncommon for a furry to lull outsiders with cute animal innocence, then bombard them with furry porn. Some furries hate censorship, and practically don't believe in why the porn and the clean stuff ought to be separate. I'm fairly certain this is a minority, but a lot of outside people do think of these when they think of furry, so there you go.

Everything has dirt, the issue crops up from the control of it's presentation, and furry hasn't done so well with that.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 8, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> A Doctor, Engineer, Professor or other person whom is in a established career or field is respectable due to education and knowledge.
> 
> A close friend whom's advice you hold close is respectable.
> 
> A person you hold as a hero is respectable.



Every person you list here could be a rapist, or a child-pornographer, or a murderer. You really never know.

(Thread-Directed)
I feel like it is just better to be cautious and not give anyone anything but cordial respect until you know them. 

People think they know about furries just because the media found one of our vocal minority and their fetish and decided it would make a good story. The butthurt furries didn't help it any, but made it more public. 

Furries are people. They only "deserve" cordial respect.

If respect is to be deserved at all.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 8, 2011)

You know what I don't get? For some reason, people hold immense respect for the military, when the ironic part is that the military is just legalised murder and discrimination. If anyone BUT the military were to fire an employee over sexual orientation, the uproar would never end. If anyone BUT the military were to kill innocents under the guise of national security, they'd be thrown into prison. What gives? Why are people so proud of murderers? For every one "evil" person they kill, they have most likely already killed ten times as many innocent civilians whether directly or indirectly.

Ponder that and tell me why, for the most part, perfectly normal people deserve to be slammed over being part of a fucking fandom.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 8, 2011)

DW, For some reason that insults me even though I know it is true.

Damn propaganda.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 8, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> "If you want respect, you have to earn it".
> 
> yup



Can you back this line of thinking up, or are you just going to state that you agree with it


----------



## daigonite (Nov 8, 2011)

I think the problem is that most people try to focus on the sexual side of it, which tends to be a minority.

I marvel at fursuits to be honest... always have. I don't think I'll find myself in one (unless this fly thing counts... lol) but they're still really amazing nonetheless. And there's a lot of really great anthro art to go around. Even more modest furries have cool ideas for characters and things like that. I think furries don't get respect because people associate it with bestiality.


----------



## boyohhowdy (Nov 8, 2011)

because there's SO. MUCH. DRAMA.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 8, 2011)

We get no respect because the dumbasses in the fandom overreact to their "lifestyle" being threatened by random trolls.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Can you back this line of thinking up, or are you just going to state that you agree with it


In general, I believe that respect is earned, but it's simply common courtesy to treat someone you've never met before and know nothing about with respect too.  How they react to that quickly shows whether they truly deserve respect or not.  If I treat them with the common courtesy and respect I hope they would bestow on me, and they do likewise, they have shown me they deserve that respect (and likely even more.)  If they treat me or others like dirt, then they deserve no respect whatsoever.  If they demanded respect (having proven not worthy of it), my opinion of them would only sink further.  It's one thing to know you're an ass and expect to be treated like an ass.  It's quite another to be an ass and expect to be treated well.  People such as that are utterly worthless and only deserve to be pissed on and thrown into a dark hole where they can be forgotten by the rest of society.  (Metaphorically speaking, of course.)


----------



## Human (Nov 9, 2011)

daigonite said:


> I think the problem is that most people try to focus on the sexual side of it, which tends to be a minority.



Please define "minority".  I'm not seeing "The most prominent aspect of the fandom" in Webster's.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

I get the impression you think respect means something it doesn't.



			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> [h=1]respect[/h] [ri-spekt]
> 
> â€‚  Origin
> [h=2]reÂ·spect[/h]â€‚ â€‚[ri-spekt]
> ...





			
				Merriam-Webster said:
			
		

> [h=2][SUP]1[/SUP]reÂ·spect[/h]  _noun_ \ri-Ëˆspekt\
> [h=2]Definition of _RESPECT_[/h]1
> *:* a relation or reference to a particular thing or situation <remarks having _respect_ to an earlier plan>
> 
> ...





			
				Oxford Dictionary said:
			
		

>  [h=1]respect[/h]
> Syllabification:
> 
> On
> ...



I bolded and underlined the relevant definitions. I hope this helps you understand why respect is not unconditional.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 9, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 9, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I get the impression you think respect means something it doesn't





			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> 10.to show regard or consideration for: to respect someone's rights.





			
				oxford dictionary said:
			
		

> 2 due regard for the feelings, wishes, or rights of others
> 
> 2 have due regard for (someoneâ€™s feelings, wishes, or rights):_I respected his views_
> avoid harming or interfering with:_it is incumbent upon all hill users to respect the environment_
> agree to recognize and abide by (a legal requirement):_the crown and its ministers ought to respect the ordinary law_



Oops

Probably would have been smarter to have taken out the ones that disagreed with your "only the bold ones apply"

instead of leaving contradictory evidence in your own post


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oops
> 
> Probably would have been smarter to have taken out the ones that disagreed with your "only the bold ones apply"
> 
> instead of leaving contradictory evidence in your own post



ITS A TRAP

Not liking furries because they're weird is not the same thing as infringing upon their rights to feel, think, or act as they please.

I left those in there intentionally because I knew you would immediately use them as a defense, like all butthurt furries who think that respect means that people have to like them and be accepting of how whiny and obnoxious they are. (Also because editing out contradictory evidence is dishonest and underhanded, and I am nothing if not a stand-up citizen :V)

I respect everyone's human right to do whatever they want as long as no one else is being harmed. I don't have to respect their character and hold them to a level of esteem they don't deserve.


----------



## Oasus (Nov 9, 2011)

ITT: OP implying furries had respect to begin with


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 9, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> ITS A TRAP
> 
> Not liking furries because they're weird is not the same thing as infringing upon their rights to feel, think, or act as they please.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting about how I don't believe furries are disrespected in that their rights are infringed upon

I made the statement that too many people don't respect others (using the nuances:

have due regard for (someoneâ€™s feelings, wishes, or rights):_I respected his views_
avoid harming or interfering with:_it is incumbent upon all hill users to respect the environment_
Which you for some reason ignored in your rebuttal), and yet they expect to receive respect, using the phrase "Respect is earned, not given" to back up their claims.

So in response to this, you've called me butthurt, whiny, obnoxious, and implied that I feel entitled to the niceness of others (which, if you'd recall, is the exact opposite of what I am saying).

I... don't really know how to respond to that?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You're forgetting about how I don't believe furries are disrespected in that their rights are infringed upon



I'm not forgetting anything, I may have _missed_ something though because I literally read the OP and whatever page was the last one when I got here :V

I'm just responding to your claim that respect doesn't need to be earned.



> I made the statement that too many people don't respect others (using the nuances:
> 
> have due regard for (someoneâ€™s feelings, wishes, or rights):_I respected his views_
> avoid harming or interfering with:_it is incumbent upon all hill users to respect the environment_



You are probably right in that people don't respect others, that would not surprise me.

However, I am not obligated to respect anyone's feelings or wishes.  I am arguably obligated (by law and ethics) to avoid harming them or infringing their rights. Everything else is subjective; I cannot respect the feelings and wishes of someone who I feel has unreasonable or distasteful wishes and feelings.

If you say that unconditional respect (which honestly by definition doesn't really exist anyway) exists then it must hold true for all examples. Am I obligated to respect the wishes of a child molester or the feelings of a man who has just murdered a family in cold blood? I would argue that doing so shows disrespect to all those who are harmed by them acting upon their 'feelings and wishes'.

A good number of people online either by ignorance (or it's polar opposite, sufficient knowledge of this fandom's underbelly) are diametrically opposed to the 'feelings and wishes' of people who are affiliated with pedophiles and dogmonlgers. They are under no moral obligation to respect members of a community who engage in activities they (and the rest of civilized society) consider to be abhorrent.

And now we are back to 'respect is earned and not given' 






> Which you for some reason ignored in your rebuttal), and yet they expect to receive respect, using the phrase "Respect is earned, not given" to back up their claims.



Who expects to receive respect? I haven't seen anyone advocating the 'earned, not given' stance in this thread demanding respect from anyone.



> So in response to this, you've called me butthurt, whiny, obnoxious, and implied that I feel entitled to the niceness of others (which, if you'd recall, is the exact opposite of what I am saying).



I hope I didn't hurt your feelings :[



> ]I... don't really know how to respond to that?



Then don't :]


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 9, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'm not forgetting anything, I may have _missed_ something though because I literally read the OP and whatever page was the last one when I got here :V
> 
> I'm just responding to your claim that respect doesn't need to be earned.



>Jump into thread
>Assume someone posting in thread is agreeing with OP



> You are probably right in that people don't respect others, that would not surprise me.


So then stop. We're done. This is you conceding that I am right on the only point I've made.



> However, I am not obligated to respect anyone's feelings or wishes.  I am arguably obligated (by law and ethics) to avoid harming them or infringing their rights. Everything else is subjective; I cannot respect the feelings and wishes of someone who I feel has unreasonable or distasteful wishes and feelings.


When I state that not enough people respect others, that isn't a personal attack against you. If you want to continue being an asshat to others then feel free to go right ahead, I've neither stated that I will (nor do I have the power to) force your hand.



> If you say that unconditional respect (which honestly by definition doesn't really exist anyway) exists then it must hold true for all examples. Am I obligated to respect the wishes of a child molester or the feelings of a man who has just murdered a family in cold blood? I would argue that doing so shows disrespect to all those who are harmed by them acting upon their 'feelings and wishes'.


I never mentioned respecting those who hurt others. When someone says "Respect other people", there's an implicit "unless they hurt others" which is too obvious to outright state. Saying that I advocate treating x negative entity nicely is putting words in my mouth. All I've said is that not enough people respect other people.



> A good number of people online either by ignorance (or it's polar opposite, sufficient knowledge of this fandom's underbelly) are diametrically opposed to the 'feelings and wishes' of people who are affiliated with pedophiles and dogmonlgers. They are under no moral obligation to respect members of a community who engage in activities they (and the rest of civilized society) consider to be abhorrent.


Why are you bringing the fandom into this? Why are you saying it's okay for people to treat eachother poorly based on preconceived notions? What does this have to do with what I posted? How does calling one's self a furry equate to "my friends are dog monglers and pedophiles"?



> Who expects to receive respect? I haven't seen anyone advocating the 'earned, not given' stance in this thread demanding respect from anyone.


Firstly, you yourself stated that you didn't read the thread. Second, there are more people in this world than in this thread.



> I hope I didn't hurt your feelings :[


When a claim comes out of nowhere like that, I don't really take it to heart. If you had quoted me -being- any of those things, I might have considered my character, but alas they were just weak attempts at an attack on my person (perhaps you should learn some better debating techniques)


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> >Jump into thread
> >Assume someone posting in thread is agreeing with OP



I did not.

>assuming assumptions of assumping. :V



> So then stop. We're done. This is you conceding that I am right on the only point I've made.



Uh no, you flat out advocated the exact opposite philosophy of 'respect is earned not given'; that you should respect others before you even know who or what they are, a concept that baffles me because I cannot fathom holding respect for something I am unaware of. If you are implying that I should treat strangers with common courtesy, well no fucking shit, but respect is an entirely different beast than informal politeness.

I can claim victory arbitrarily too; I win because your philosophy assumes the omniscience of the human race :V



> When I state that not enough people respect others, that isn't a personal attack against you. If you want to continue being an asshat to others then feel free to go right ahead, I've neither stated that I will (nor do I have the power to) force your hand.



I never took it as one :], and I will kick one extra puppy and push over an old lady in celebration of the fact that you have so snidely implied your moral superiority.



> I never mentioned respecting those who hurt others. When someone says "Respect other people", there's an implicit "unless they hurt others" which is too obvious to outright state. Saying that I advocate treating x negative entity nicely is putting words in my mouth. All I've said is that not enough people respect other people.



Yes, and what you seem to be missing is that many people associate furry with the harm of children and animals. I am debating in the context of the thread because otherwise there is no debate outside of your logically questionable 'respect is given, not earned' stance.




> Why are you bringing the fandom into this? Why are you saying it's okay for people to treat eachother poorly based on preconceived notions? What does this have to do with what I posted? How does calling one's self a furry equate to "my friends are dog monglers and pedophiles"?



It's called context, hell it's in the thread title :V



> Firstly, you yourself stated that you didn't read the thread. Second, there are more people in this world than in this thread.



Golly-gee I had no idea. :[




> When a claim comes out of nowhere like that, I don't really take it to heart. If you had quoted me -being- any of those things, I might have considered my character, but alas they were just weak attempts at an attack on my person (perhaps you should learn some better debating techniques)



>Claims offense at having his character attacked unreasonably

>Unreasonably attacks character of others.

I do what I want, hypocrite :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 9, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Uh no, you flat out advocated the exact opposite philosophy of 'respect is earned not given'; that you should respect others before you even know who or what they are, a concept that baffles me because I cannot fathom holding respect for something I am unaware of. If you are implying that I should treat strangers with common courtesy, well no fucking shit, but respect is an entirely different beast than informal politeness.


 We've already gone over how "respect", in the nuance that I am using, equates to common courtesy. You're forming a circle argument



> I can claim victory arbitrarily too; I win because your philosophy assumes the omniscience of the human race :V


 Delicious words being placed in my mouth
So nummy~~~





> I never took it as one :], and I will kick one extra puppy and push over an old lady in celebration of the fact that you have so snidely implied your moral superiority.


 I don't know who you are, maybe you're the nicest person ever, but that wouldn't make much sense based on how confrontational you are being towards someone who is advocating common courtesy




> Yes, and what you seem to be missing is that many people associate furry with the harm of children and animals. I am debating in the context of the thread because otherwise there is no debate outside of your logically questionable 'respect is given, not earned' stance.


 What? My point still stands that I'm not talking about the furdom at all. You're being tangential






> It's called context, hell it's in the thread title :V


You're making more assumptions and then arguing against me with them





> Golly-gee I had no idea. :[


Apparently not?






> >Claims offense at having his character attacked unreasonably
> 
> >Unreasonably attacks character of others.
> 
> I do what I want, hypocrite :V



Want some quotes on this or I'm going to have to claim bullshit ~again~


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> We've already gone over how "respect", in the nuance that I am using, equates to common courtesy. You're forming a circle argument



Except it isn't, something you're misunderstanding.



> Delicious words being placed in my mouth
> So nummy~~~



huehauehuahue, you must be daft.



> I don't know who you are, maybe you're the nicest person ever, but that wouldn't make much sense based on how confrontational you are being towards someone who is advocating common courtesy



I don't have a problem with common courtesy, I have a problem with the misuse of the world respect. Being confrontational when it comes to matters of ethics is a favorable trait, no one would ever question anything if everyone was afraid to disagree.



> What? My point still stands that I'm not talking about the furdom at all. You're being tangential



Using an example to further my point is tangential?


> You're making more assumptions and then arguing against me with them



No I'm not, I'm using examples within context of the OP's post to substantiate my point. I could provide more of them outside of the fandom if you can't get over the specific context.



> Apparently not?



lolz.




> Want some quotes on this or I'm going to have to claim bullshit ~again~



Didn't you just address the fact that you assumed me an asshat to everyone I meet for no reason earlier in this post? :V

By all means lets continue with the nitpicking and semantics though, it's doing a good job of distracting from the fact that your entire argument is based off one big misnomer.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

Just a small reminder : when two poster start hogging the page to themselves and cut each-other's posts into tiny little one-line quotes it usually means there's nothing constructive left to say :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 9, 2011)

So you're only problem is that I'm using the word respect to mean "common courtesy and decency"

When this post right here shows that I am correct in using this definition

And yet you're still arguing with me

because you don't like the way I'm using the word

a correct way to use the word

This argument is done, I suggest you go outside and take a few deep breaths


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just a small reminder : when two posters start hogging the page to themselves and cut each-other's posts into tiny little one-line quotes it usually means there's nothing constructive left to say :V



This thread had very little promise for constructive debate in the first place.

Also someone is wrong on the internet. >:[



> So you're only problem is that I'm using the word respect to mean "common courtesy and decency"
> 
> When this post right here shows that I am correct in using this definition
> 
> ...



Except it doesn't because even under that definition it implies an informed and critical thought process, neither of which is really required to just be nice to strangers. To respect someone's views and feelings you must know what they are; being nice to someone does not mean I am showing respect to them.

And no mom I will not go outside, and my breath will remain labored and shallow. :V


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

How does one even argue in a thread like this? 

I am very confused.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

Shit a typo ... And I can't correct it because you quoted it. Typing in the dark at 1 AM does miracles for my spelling and stuff.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> How does one even argue in a thread like this?
> 
> I am very confused.



The internet.



General-jwj said:


> Shit a typo ... And I can't correct it because you quoted it. Typing in the dark at 1 AM does miracles for my spelling and stuff.



I'll edit it out just for you. :]


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'll edit it out just for you. :]



You may not be a lumberjack, but you're okay Zaraphayx. You're okay.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 10, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Why are you saying it's okay for people to treat eachother poorly based on preconceived notions? What does this have to do with what I posted? How does calling one's self a furry equate to "my friends are dog monglers and pedophiles"?



Because it is a potential possibility. People are generally very paranoid regarding things they understand little about, and will take to heart the worst possibilities if it's something to be cautious about. People cannot know everything, so it's common to withhold even deserved respect until their ignorance is cleared.

It's very literally a defense mechanism. lol.. kinda like I said in my first post.

-

In regards to the big argument, you're both wrong! Now that burden has been lifted, we can all just agree with me. :V


----------



## Perception (Nov 10, 2011)

boyohhowdy said:


> because there's SO. MUCH. DRAMA.



We could make a Soap opera from all the Drama that go's on inside the furry community. Just look at the above posts. ^^^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2011)

What above posts? :S


----------



## kobuzero (Nov 10, 2011)

First of all, furries get so much hatred because most people think of it in a lot of ways, the same as they do gays. They feel that its an abomination of nature.

Also, most people don't understand furries. " Why would you want to be an animal?" Is the basic question they all have. 
Plus the whole " omg you like furries you must like beastiality!" thing doesn't really help our case.
Albeit a lot of people who are furries are into so weird stuff, the whole fursuit thing is a bit wierd when you think about it.
So in all reality its quite the same as why people dont respect gays, the don't fully understand it so they must hate it. 
If this made any sense then your welcome.


----------



## Tango (Nov 10, 2011)

Question: Why do furries get no respect?

Answer: Allen, jesskit, That panda guy, every dog-fucker that has been caught claiming membership in the fandom, e-beggers, art thieves, DJRavi, ect. ect. ect.


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 15, 2011)

People are just ignorant and think we like F***ing animals witch is not true.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> People are just ignorant and think we like F***ing animals witch is not true.


Welcome to the world of stereotypes.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 15, 2011)

we git no respect cause teh trolls & the meenys @ 4chan & ed dont understanf OUR MAGICKS & liek 2 makes fun of my wonderfull art cause they cant make there art good & they dont has fursuits FCUK THEM!!!!1 my art is sooooo good so plz dont steak k & no critisizum trols cause i cam draw whatever i want with sexy doggies & my real dragon self & my sex life is none of your bizzniss btw i have aspergers so you cant make fun of me or my mommy will sue you shes a loyear SO SGUT UP AND DYE TROLLS!!!!11 NO FURSECUSHUN!!!11 FURRY PRIDE 4EVAR!!1

*:V*


----------



## Aetius (Nov 15, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> People are just ignorant and think we like F***ing animals witch is not true.



That is so true.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is so true.



Yeah, I like raping farm animals as much as the next person, but that's not my only interest in the fandom :V


----------



## thewall (Nov 15, 2011)

most people who post stuff on the internet don't deserve respect.  This also applies here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

mike37 said:


> most people who post stuff on the internet don't deserve respect.  This also applies here.



Are you forgetting how important the internet and posting information on it actually is?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

mike37 said:


> most people who post stuff on the internet don't deserve respect.  This also applies here.


Do you forget that this is not the whole internet, and that there are some troll free sites and forums. Internet posts are usually rather intelligent. Try to think outside this forum and /b/


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Are you forgetting how important the internet and posting information on it actually is?


I don't think he actually knows what he posts, he just seems to type aimlessly throughout the board.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

israfur said:


> I don't think he actually knows what he posts, he just seems to type aimlessly throughout the board.



Then gets called out for utter stupidity, then tries to pass it off as trolling.


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Then gets called out for utter stupidity, then tries to pass it off as trolling.


And then wonders "why me."
http://myfacewhen.com/79/


----------



## thewall (Nov 15, 2011)

Never mind the stupid posts.  I'm only human.

What I was saying is that the internet allows to see the very worst in people.  Since it doesn't get published anywhere else, people's unintelligent opinions or people's shameless jackassery is shown uncensored.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Never mind the stupid posts.  I'm only human.
> 
> What I was saying is that the internet allows to see the very worst in people.  Since it doesn't get published anywhere else, people's unintelligent opinions or people's shameless jackassery is shown uncensored.



I dunno man, I've seen the worst in people in the NEWSPAPER.

Also why the hell didn't you just say that, then? The two things you've said here and then are both quite irrelevant.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 15, 2011)

Mike, 

Please take this advice from someone who used to be a little, ignorant troll like you:

Sit back and think before you type. Predict the other posters' replies. Then try and phrase it in a way that won't make you sound like an idiot. It helps to make you a little more like-able IRL and on the web.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Mike, take a couple days off and lurk a bit. Or be off a bit more, but when you return to active posting, be clever in your posts, put some thought in them.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

This is an intervention Mike. This is for your own good. :V


----------



## Aidy (Nov 15, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Never mind the stupid posts.  I'm only human.
> 
> What I was saying is that the internet allows to see the very worst in people.  Since it doesn't get published anywhere else, people's unintelligent opinions or people's shameless jackassery is shown uncensored.



So what you're saying is that people on the internet are worse than things like genocide, because that's pretty horrific and it's actually real. What about the idiots in Governments?

What the fuck?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> So what you're saying is that people on the internet are worse than things like genocide, because that's pretty horrific and it's actually real. What about the idiots in Governments?
> 
> What the fuck?



I think you're reading too much into his last post there. I'm _pretty_ sure he was talking about behaviour and opinions in general, not physical acts of mass murder and corruption.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, OP -- most people don't know or care about furries, so you can relax.

Also, your username reminds me of this:

[yt]MDVLiuto5Ec[/yt]


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> This is an intervention Mike. This is for your own good. :V


I lol'd irl
I haven't done that in a while <3


----------



## morphology (Nov 16, 2011)

I think my mom once said it best:

_"You're a fan of something .  That's great.  But you're an idiot to think that just because you're a fan of something that you deserve to be respected and elevated above everyone else"._


----------



## Otto042 (Nov 16, 2011)

1)  I wouldn't worry about it.  just make sure you carry your self and act as though you deserve respect.  

2) this john Cheese guy, does he actually get paid to write stuff like that?  It reads poorly, like someone ranting at a party while slightly inebriated.  I read more interesting articles in an ANSI code book...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 16, 2011)

no maaaaaan, you're missing the point

Cracked is meant to be ironically terrible. The "Humour" isn't in the jokes, it's in the shitty presentation of them

compare to this and that

seeeeeeeee?


----------



## thewall (Nov 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I think you're reading too much into his last post there. I'm _pretty_ sure he was talking about behaviour and opinions in general, not physical acts of mass murder and corruption.



Thanks.


----------

